# Outdoor grow #1



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Aug 12, 2020)

Had a question, my girl just started shooting her pistils put do i keep her on the same nutes or switch?.. Or do i wait until she flowers more just curious


----------



## pute (Aug 12, 2020)

You should switch nutes when you switch your light cycle.


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 13, 2020)

^^ What he said

what nutes are you using? They may have a feeding schedule that is a good starting point


----------



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Aug 13, 2020)

Oldbay said:


> ^^ What he said
> 
> what nutes are you using? They may have a feeding schedule that is a good starting point


Im using organic nutes but im still using the dr earth veg. Im waiting until i need the blossom flower nutes


----------



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Aug 13, 2020)

She is about 2 feet right now and her new leaves that are coming out are very sativa looking.. She is a hybrid but im assuming this is the genetics taking over?.


----------



## pute (Aug 13, 2020)

If it were me and she is two feet tall and you are in pots indoor, I would flip her and put the nutes to her.  She looks healthy and ready to spread her wings and flower.  It won't start to flower until you increase the P and K, cut back on N and go to a 12/12 light cycle. I use MH in veg and HPS in flower.


----------



## cardgenius (Aug 13, 2020)

I also use Dr. Earth, stuff is awesome! I wait until week 2 of flower before I switch over to the Flower Girl amendments. That way it has a week or so to start breaking down which by then the stretch should be over and the higher Nitrogen levels won’t be needed.

I just top dressed my ladies with the Dr. Earth Flower Girl and EWC last week as they entered into week 2 of flowering and they are loving it. Been praying to the God of Light everyday since!


----------



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Aug 13, 2020)

putembk said:


> If it were me and she is two feet tall and you are in pots indoor, I would flip her and put the nutes to her.  She looks healthy and ready to spread her wings and flower.  It won't start to flower until you increase the P and K, cut back on N and go to a 12/12 light cycle. I use MH in veg and HPS in flower.


Well im growing outdoor so right now she is getting about 14/10 or 15/9 light cycle.. By the way i appreciate the help, she is pretty hardy and i got rid of a minor spider mite infestation with peroxide water mix.. Should i chill on the veg nutes for maybe a week to rid it of the excess N or keep the schedule until maybe 2 more weeks then switch? By the way she is in a 3 gallon smart pot not sure if that matters


----------



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Aug 13, 2020)

cardgenius said:


> I also use Dr. Earth, stuff is awesome! I wait until week 2 of flower before I switch over to the Flower Girl amendments. That way it has a week or so to start breaking down which by then the stretch should be over and the higher Nitrogen levels won’t be needed.
> 
> I just top dressed my ladies with the Dr. Earth Flower Girl and EWC last week as they entered into week 2 of flowering and they are loving it. Been praying to the God of Light everyday since!


This was i was considering just to give her some time to get used to her new growth then feed her and fatten the girl up


----------



## pute (Aug 13, 2020)

Chi11yWi11y1! said:


> Well im growing outdoor so right now she is getting about 14/10 or 15/9 light cycle.. By the way i appreciate the help, she is pretty hardy and i got rid of a minor spider mite infestation with peroxide water mix.. Should i chill on the veg nutes for maybe a week to rid it of the excess N or keep the schedule until maybe 2 more weeks then switch? By the way she is in a 3 gallon smart pot not sure if that matters



On the next feeding cycle start your flower nutes.  I never completely drop the N.  I cut it by 2/3's and completly drop it along with other supplements one month out,.


----------



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Aug 13, 2020)

putembk said:


> On the next feeding cycle start your flower nutes.  I never completely drop the N.  I cut it by 2/3's and completly drop it along with other supplements one month out,.


Thanks man will do ill update once she takes to the new feeding


----------

